# Awesome little shooter and a fantastic key chain



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I ordered some band sets from Pocket Predator and when I opened the package there was an awesome little shooter and something I didn't recognize at first????
View attachment 279770
The little shooter is an amazing fit for EDC????












Definitely a great addition to any collection. Now for an item that puzzled me for a second, but made perfect sense when I picked it up. A multitask key chain???? I will leave it to Bills description on his website to describe its functions.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Awesome stuff, Tag!

Looks like lots of fun!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Oooo looks like fun! Nice defensive tool!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Na! It's a nutcracker!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That's a cool little pocket shooter!


----------

